
 Why social network analysis hasn't led us to Osama Bin Laden. - Anon84
http://www.slate.com/id/2245232/
======
wglb
Fascinating article on successes and not successes about the use of the
analysis of social networks in military intelligence, and analyzing the
polarization of domestic political dialog. (My totally unsolicited advice to
fellow Americans: Have a respectful two-way conversation with somebody that
you disagree with politically.)

It seems the resistance to incorporating this analysis more deeply into
military thinking is that it is hard to not fight the last war, or to fight
our most favorite recent war.

